# Η περίσσια περίσσεια βλάπτει περίσσια (μια ευγενική χορηγία του Σαλίμ Περίσσα)



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2008)

Διάβασα τις προάλλες σε περιοδικό μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας τη φράση "περίσσεια ευκολία" και, όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα κάγκελο. Να λοιπόν άλλη μία περίπτωση όπου, όταν ο ορθογράφος του Word δεν επισημάνει μία λέξη ως λάθος και δεν είμαστε σε θέση να αντιληφθούμε τι δεν πάει καλά, το λάθος καταλήγει τελικά να τυπωθεί και να βγάλει μερικά μάτια.

Έχουμε λοιπόν και λέμε: *Περίσσεια* (λόγια λέξη που εκφέρεται ασυνίζητη στο -εια, είναι μ' άλλα λόγια τετρασύλλαβη) είναι ουσιαστικό με δύο σημασίες: μπορεί να σημαίνει "πλεόνασμα (περίσσευμα)" ή "αφθονία (πληθώρα)". Το ΛΝΕΓ (1998) λέει ότι δεν έχει καθόλου πληθυντικό, αλλά το ΛΣΓ την εντάσσει στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ο5 (με όλες τις πτώσεις του πληθυντικού). Το ΛΚΝ την περιλαμβάνει στην κλιτική κατηγορία Ο27α (δηλαδή χωρίς γενική πληθυντικού). Αυτό το πρόβλημα των γενικών πληθυντικού των προπαροξύτονων θηλυκών σε -α συζητείται ήδη σε αυτό το νήμα.

*Περίσσια* (λέξη συνιζημένη στο -ια, μ' άλλα λόγια τρισύλλαβη) είναι θηλυκό επίθετο (του _περίσσιος_) με τρεις σημασίες: "άφθονος (περισσός)", "παραπανίσιος" και (κατ' επέκταση της προηγούμενης σημασίας) "περιττός (άχρηστος)". Κυκλοφορεί και σε πιο λογοτεχνική βερσιόν, η οποία έχει αποβάλει το ημίφωνο ανάμεσα στο [σ] και το [α]: *περίσσα* (αρσ. _περίσσος_).

*Περίσσια* (όμοια εκφορά με το θηλυκό επίθετο) είναι και το επίρρημα του περίσσιος. Επίσης: *περίσσα* (όπως και το γνωστό ομόηχο χωριό της Σαντορίνης).

Επομένως (για να επιστρέψουμε στο λάθος που 'δωσε αφορμή για αυτό το σημείωμα), η ευκολία μπορεί να είναι μόνο περίσσια - όχι περίσσεια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να μην αδράξω την ευκαιρία να πω ότι, κάθε φορά που ακούω να λένε «ως εκ περισσού», σκέφτομαι ότι σε κάποια ντιρεκτίβα του ΚΚΕ αναφέρονται.

Περί Περισσού:

Κατά την αρχαιότητα [ο Ποδονίφτης] ονομαζόταν Περισσός, επειδή δεχόταν τα «περισσευούμενα» ύδατα του Αδριάνειου υδραγωγείου...
Τό 1927 κατοικήθηκε για πρώτη φορά ο προσφυγικός συνοικισμός της Νέας Φιλαδέλφειας ανατολικά και δυτικά του καρόδρομου, που οδηγούσε στα Βασιλικά Ανάκτορα του Τατοΐου και ανάμεσα στους ποταμούς Κηφισό, Ποδονίφτη και Γιαμπουρλά. Ο πρώτος οικισμός που αναπτύχθηκε δυτικά του χειμάρρου Ποδονίφτη ονομάζεται σήμερα Περισσός.
http://7gym-zograf.att.sch.gr/activities/2004-05/TELIKO/podonift.htm


*Προσθήκη*
Λίγες στατιστικές για το δικό σου θέμα:
περισσή ευκολία 3.170
περίσσια ευκολία 430
*περίσσεια ευκολία 40


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2010)

Να επισημάνω ότι το *Perissodactyla* αποδίδεται *Περιττοδάκτυλα* — όχι Περισσοδάκτυλα (έτσι το έχει και η βικιπαίδεια). Υπάρχει όντως ελληνιστικό επίθετο _περισσοδάκτυλος_, αλλά η ονομασία της συγκεκριμένης Τάξης των Θηλαστικών έχει επικρατήσει να λέγεται _περιττοδάκτυλα_, κι έτσι ακριβώς λημματογραφείται η λέξη στα λεξικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Να επισημάνω ότι το *Perissodactyla* αποδίδεται *Περιττοδάκτυλα* — όχι Περισσοδάκτυλα (έτσι το έχει και η βικιπαίδεια). Υπάρχει όντως ελληνιστικό επίθετο _περισσοδάκτυλος_, αλλά η ονομασία της συγκεκριμένης Τάξης των Θηλαστικών έχει επικρατήσει να λέγεται _περιττοδάκτυλα_, κι έτσι ακριβώς λημματογραφείται η λέξη στα λεξικά.



«Θα έπρεπε να αποδίδεται» εννοείς. Γιατί ο Πάπυρος (το Παπυράκι / το λεξικό του Παπύρου) ή/και η Βικιπαίδεια την έχουν κάνει τη ζημιά με την αβασάνιστη μεταγραφή, παρότι λέει η Βικιπαίδεια:
Τα περισσοδάκτυλα (Perissodactyla) είναι μια τάξη οπληφόρων θηλαστικών. Σε αντίθεση με τα *αρτιοδάκτυλα* οπληφόρα χαρακτηρίζονται από *περιττό* αριθμό δακτύλων στις οπλές.

Παρότι ακόμα και στον Δρανδάκη ήταν *περιττοδάκτυλα* (και στον Δημητράκο και στον Σταματάκο, και στα _Γεωπονικά_).

Το αποτέλεσμα της αβασάνιστης μεταγραφής; Στην Altavista, διπλάσια _περισσοδάκτυλα_ από _περιττοδάχτυλα_. Να έχει βάλει τον δάχτυλό του ο Περισσός; ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, τα σχολικά βιβλία το έγραφαν Περισσοδάκτυλα. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν τώρα διορθώσει.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> «Θα έπρεπε να αποδίδεται» εννοείς.


Όχι, ξέρω πολύ καλά τι εννοώ: «_Πρέπει_ να αποδίδεται». Το σωστό είναι _Περιττοδάκτυλα_, και το _Περισσοδάκτυλα_ είναι λάθος. Εδώ συμφωνούν το ΛΚΝ με τα ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΣΓ & ΕΛΝΕΓ, το Πρωίας, ο Δημητράκος, ο Βοσταντζόγλου, ο Σταματάκος και η Κτηνιατρική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ, το βιβλίο Φυσικής της Ε' Δημοτικού (είναι το μόνο σχολικό βιβλίο που βρήκα στο οποίο να γίνεται αναφορά τού όρου με οποιαδήποτε από τις δύο μορφές), το ελληνικό Υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης & Τροφίμων και η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, κι εμείς θα δεχθούμε το λάθος επειδή το σχετικό άρθρο στη βικιπαίδεια έχει την αβασάνιστη μεταγραφή; Μπα, δεν νομίζω. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Το σωστό είναι _Περιττοδάκτυλα_, και το _Περισσοδάκτυλα_ είναι λάθος.


Πώς έδωσα την εντύπωση ότι πιστεύω κάτι διαφορετικό; Ή νομίζει κανείς ότι, επειδή το Google αναφέρει (ψευδώς, όπως πάντα) 845 _περισσοδάκτυλα_, το πλήθος των ευρημάτων το καθιστά σωστό ή αποδεκτό; Το γεγονός, ωστόσο, ότι η έντυπη εγκυκλοπαίδεια στην οποία κατά κανόνα καταφεύγουμε, μαζί με τις παράγωγες εκδόσεις της, λημματογραφεί _περισσοδάκτυλα_, ότι η διαδικτυακή εγκυκλοπαίδεια στην οποία κατά κανόνα καταφεύγουμε επαναλαμβάνει το λάθος και ότι μια ισχυρή πλειοψηφία του διαδικτυακού πληθυσμού τούς πιστεύει και τους υποστηρίζει είναι μια πραγματικότητα την οποία δεν μπορείς να αγνοήσεις. Όταν γράφεις «το _Perissodactyla_ αποδίδεται _Περιττοδάκτυλα_», δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι αγνοείς αυτό το δεδομένο. Πρέπει να το αναφέρεις προκειμένου να πεις ότι, παρ' όλες αυτές τις ισχυρές τοποθετήσεις υπέρ των _Περισσοδακτύλων_, το _Perissodactyla_ πρέπει να αποδίδεται και θα έπρεπε σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις να αποδίδεται _Περιττοδάκτυλα_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2010)

+1 :)


----------



## Aletter (Dec 25, 2015)

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά στην όμορφη παρέα σας. 

Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί. 

Είναι κάποια από τις παρακάτω φράσεις σωστή και ποια είναι ορθότερο να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς; 

"με περίσσια ευαισθησία"
"με περίσσεια ευαισθησίας"
"με περισσή ευαισθησία"

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας και συγγνώμη αν ρώτησα κάτι απαράδεκτο.


----------



## Earion (Dec 25, 2015)

Γεια σου Aletter και καλώς ήρθες.

Σωστές είναι και οι τρεις φράσεις που παραθέτεις. Ως προς τη σημασία (διάβασες, πιστεύω, το #1), μπορείς, ανάλογα με τη χρήση που θέλεις να κάνεις, να παίξεις με τις ελαφρές διαφορές (από την «αφθονία» μέχρι την «υπερπροσφορά», που καταντάει «περιττή», υπάρχουν ελαφρές διαβαθμίσεις). Θα σε οδηγήσουν τα συμφραζόμενα.

Και μη ζητάς συγγνώμη, ίσα ίσα να έχεις το θάρρος να ρωτάς.


----------



## Aletter (Dec 25, 2015)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Earion! H χρήση που θέλω να κάνω είναι με θετική έννοια δηλαδή θέλω να πω με άφθονη ευαισθησία (όχι υπερπροσφορά) οπότε να χρησιμοποιήσω καλύτερα το "περίσσεια ευαισθησίας" ή είναι πολύ λόγιο;


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2015)

Aletter said:


> ... H χρήση που θέλω να κάνω είναι με θετική έννοια δηλαδή θέλω να πω με άφθονη ευαισθησία (όχι υπερπροσφορά) οπότε να χρησιμοποιήσω καλύτερα το "περίσσεια ευαισθησίας" ή είναι πολύ λόγιο;



Εξαρτάται από το κείμενό σου αν είναι περίσσια λόγιο το «περίσσεια ευαισθησίας». Ωστόσο, αν ήθελα να πω «με άφθονη ευαισθησία», αυτό θα έλεγα, γιατί η _περίσσεια _μπορεί κάλλιστα να παραπέμψει τον ακροατή ή αναγνώστη στο πλεόνασμα και την υπερβολική, αχρείαστη ή αναξιοποίητη αφθονία, επειδή είναι κυρίαρχη σημασία της, καθώς συμβάλλουν σε αυτό και τα διάφορα _περιττά_.

*περίσσεια*: (λόγ.) πλεόνασμα, περίσσευμα. || αφθονία: _~ αγαθών.

_Και καλώς μας βρήκες! 

The Letter - Joe Cocker


----------



## Aletter (Dec 25, 2015)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ ευγενικέ daeman! Και για το ωραίο άσμα  :-D


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι (καλωσόρισες, Aletter) δεν τη φοβάμαι την _περίσσεια_ ή τα όμοιά της, δεν παρερμηνεύεται. Θα διάλεγα την «περίσσεια ευαισθησίας» επειδή έχει μια γλωσσική πατίνα χρόνου που ταιριάζει με αυτό που λέει. Δεν βρίσκεις εύκολα στις μέρες από δαύτη την περίσσεια.


----------



## Themis (Dec 26, 2015)

Για τη θετική έννοια θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ την "περίσσεια". Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι πολύ πιο κοινά μιλάμε για "περίσσευμα" (ψυχικό, καρδιάς κτλ.).


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 26, 2015)

Aletter said:


> Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά στην όμορφη παρέα σας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας σε ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί.
> 
> ...



_Μ' ευαισθησία περισσή_
προτείνω να το δούμε 
το θέμα της περίσσειας
περίσσια να σκεφτούμε
κι ίσως να συμφωνήσουμε
πως, όπως στην αρχή,
στο τέλος δεν είν' άσχημη
αν μπει η _περισσή_






Μεθυσμένα Ξωτικά - Αυτούς τους έχω βαρεθεί


----------



## Themis (Dec 26, 2015)

Με περισσή αποκοτιά ο Ντόμινος συνθέτει
της ποίησης περίσσευμα, ως φαίνεται, το έχει.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 27, 2015)

Themis said:


> Με περισσή αποκοτιά ο Ντόμινος συνθέτει
> της ποίησης περίσσευμα, ως φαίνεται, το έχει.



+1 και προτεινόμενη βελτίωση, για το ομοιοκατάληκτον της υπόθεσης:

_Με περισσή αποκοτιά ο Ντόμινος συνθέτει
της ποίησης περίσσευμα, ως φαίνεται, το έχει διαθέτει._

Και παραλλαγή:

_Ο Ντόμινος, εκ περισσού, 
Ποίηση μάς συνθέτει
Αποκοτιάς περίσσευμα φαίνεται διαθέτει_


----------



## Themis (Dec 27, 2015)

_Διόρθωση μαστορική ο Ντόμινος προσθέτει
περίσσεια ποιητικότητας καταφανώς διαθέτει.
Διό και όθεν και λοιπόν πάραυτα εισηγούμαι
οι λεξιλόγοι εν χορώ να τον ευχαριστούμε.
Καθώς, πλην μεταφραστικών, πρέπει εκ παραλλήλου
την αρμονία να δείχνουμε στο πήδημα του ψύλλου.
Εάν δε ήτο γκάγκαρος και ουδαμώς Κορφιάτης
δείπνο του παραθέταμε - κι ας λείπει ο Χαρβάτης._

Μέγας είσαι, Ντόμινε, και θαυμαστά τα πάρεργά σου.


----------



## Aletter (Dec 27, 2015)

Είστε χαράς περίσσεια!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2015)

Αυτά είναι για να παθαίνουμε κατάθλιψη από τον φθόνο εμείς οι υπόλοιποι που δεν μπορούμε να σκαρώσουμε ούτε δύο στιχάκια.


----------

